

Yi: An Editor in Haskell for Haskell (2008) [pdf] - mschmo
http://publications.lib.chalmers.se/records/fulltext/local_72549.pdf

======
LukeHoersten
Yi is awesome but it's just hard to beat the critical mass that Emacs or Vim
have.

